# Ivy Hall's Haunted Library



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

As usual, a few additional pics can be viewed on the blog.


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow looks beautiful, really elegant but spooky at the same time. This is what my house should look like year round
*note to self, buy red paint, black fabric and stop dusting*

I love the picture frames as well!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is great. It has a very real feeling. Very spooky.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the way that looks....great pics too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Your photos are great, and I really dig the way you display them on your blog. Very nice. Website design is a tricky business (hence why my website currently has no design implemented yet *le sigh*). You've made a great choice that's memorable and original.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks so much, all!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd just like to echo Ghoul Friday's comments. Great site and blog, i'll be abck to visit again.

I love the way your haunt is set up. That's about the feel I'm hoping to attain in time myself, going more for the overall atmosphere and the let the haunt more or less speak for itself. I am now where you were in 2004. New home, first full haunt doing it the way I've always wanted to. 

Anyway, great work! I look forward to seeing more.


----------

